# Please help to identify



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I have just recently started up a 29 gallon planted tank. On only one of the logs there is a dark fuzzy algae or something growing on it. I have attached a picture for reference.

Is this a normal growth or is it a sign of a problem. (it is on the log in the left of the picture)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It will probably grow bigger into fuzzy white stuff, it looks like mold to me. I'd try boiling and scrubbing the driftwood.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

effox said:


> It will probably grow bigger into fuzzy white stuff, it looks like mold to me. I'd try boiling and scrubbing the driftwood.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Thanks. It is only on one piece of driftwood at the moment so i will remove it and take your suggestion. Hopefully it doesn't have any adverse effect to the fish.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like BBA to me. Just boil and scrub the wood (as mentioned above) and you should be good to go !


----------

